# Close to the edge...



## limr

Extra points if you can quote the next line of the song! 

Here's a hint:




Riverside by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## paigew

no clue on the song but this image is amazing. Love the light and shadows.


----------



## limr

Thanks!

As for the line, just be glad you don't have to share my earworm


----------



## Gary A.

"Don't let the dogs out ..."


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> "Don't let the dogs out ..."



No soup for you!


----------



## jcdeboever

limr said:


> Extra points if you can quote the next line of the song!
> 
> Here's a hint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riverside by limrodrigues, on Flickr


Sundown, Gordon Lightfoot



Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## limr

jcdeboever said:


> Sundown, Gordon Lightfoot
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



Right era, wrong singer/band. This was 2 years before that.

Think album art...prog rock...

(Though now I have Gordon Lightfoot in my head  )


----------



## timor

Nice ! Real nice.


----------



## jcdeboever

limr said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sundown, Gordon Lightfoot
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right era, wrong singer/band. This was 2 years before that.
> 
> Think album art...prog rock...
> 
> (Though now I have Gordon Lightfoot in my head  )
Click to expand...

Um... Genesis, Watchers of the Skies

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## scooter2044

Down by a river.......Nice photo!


----------



## limr

timor said:


> Nice ! Real nice.



Thanks, timor! 



jcdeboever said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sundown, Gordon Lightfoot
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right era, wrong singer/band. This was 2 years before that.
> 
> Think album art...prog rock...
> 
> (Though now I have Gordon Lightfoot in my head  )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um... Genesis, Watchers of the Skies
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Closer, but not quite...



scooter2044 said:


> Down by a river.......Nice photo!



Yahtzee!


----------



## jcdeboever

limr said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice ! Real nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, timor!
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sundown, Gordon Lightfoot
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right era, wrong singer/band. This was 2 years before that.
> 
> Think album art...prog rock...
> 
> (Though now I have Gordon Lightfoot in my head  )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um... Genesis, Watchers of the Skies
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Closer, but not quite...
> 
> 
> 
> scooter2044 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Down by a river.......Nice photo!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yahtzee!
Click to expand...

Believe it or not, that was my next guess!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## limr

jcdeboever said:


> Believe it or not, that was my next guess!
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



YES, I do believe it!  

Heh heh...see what I did there?...With the Yes?.....Get it?  

Sorry, still kind of punchy from grading too many essays today!


----------



## cauzimme

Great photo, love it.


----------



## limr

cauzimme said:


> Great photo, love it.



Thank you


----------



## Derrel

Yeah, nice photo. I adore the obscuring veil of fog! Sweet!


----------



## limr

Derrel said:


> Yeah, nice photo. I adore the obscuring veil of fog! Sweet!



Thanks! I'm a sucker for fog. It was cool fog, too - just a bank of fog blowing along the river. That town is on a narrow part of the river right before a bend, and there are steep hills on either side, so it was pooling right at the little riverfront park.


----------



## mmaria

love it


----------



## limr

From the same roll 




rs Gazebo crop by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

mmaria said:


> love it



MARIIIIIJA!!  Thank you, my dear  Nice to see you around!


----------



## KenC

limr said:


> From the same roll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rs Gazebo crop by limrodrigues, on Flickr



This is more interesting than the first, sort of dark and disturbing.


----------



## timor

Nice to. Sort of "Ralph Gibson" without the grain...
Yet I prefer the first one. I think I am rather on "minimalism" side.


----------



## Derrel

Oh, wow, the second frame is excellent as well. Love the way the space is used, with the wires criss-crossing, and the tree on the right side of the frame. Simply marvelous use of the lens's optical nature, with the blurry periphery and sharp center zone! *Good lenswork* on this one.


----------



## limr

KenC said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the same roll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rs Gazebo crop by limrodrigues, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is more interesting than the first, sort of dark and disturbing.
Click to expand...


Thanks 



timor said:


> Nice to. Sort of "Ralph Gibson" without the grain...
> Yet I prefer the first one. I think I am rather on "minimalism" side.



Also without the naked women 



Derrel said:


> Oh, wow, the second frame is excellent as well. Love the way the space is used, with the wires criss-crossing, and the tree on the right side of the frame. Simply marvelous use of the lens's optical nature, with the blurry periphery and sharp center zone! *Good lenswork* on this one.



Wow, thanks!


----------



## DarkShadow

Wow Excellent.


----------



## limr

DarkShadow said:


> Wow Excellent.



Thanks!


----------



## timor

limr said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to. Sort of "Ralph Gibson" without the grain...
> Yet I prefer the first one. I think I am rather on "minimalism" side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also without the naked women
Click to expand...

Yeah... that's an omission I am a little unhappy with.


----------



## mmaria

limr said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MARIIIIIJA!!  Thank you, my dear  Nice to see you around!
Click to expand...

aawwww
nice to be around 

(now every time I see a cat I think of you ... so here you go... one from fb )


----------



## limr

mmaria said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MARIIIIIJA!!  Thank you, my dear  Nice to see you around!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> aawwww
> nice to be around
> 
> (now every time I see a cat I think of you ... so here you go... one from fb )
Click to expand...


Aww  I can't stop laughing at Santa Cat!


----------



## DarkShadow

Kitty


----------



## FITBMX

Wonderful photos!


----------



## limr

FITBMX said:


> Wonderful photos!



Merci beaucoup!


----------



## FITBMX

limr said:


> FITBMX said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful photos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merci beaucoup!
Click to expand...


Bugger!  I said learning.  It has only been 35 days since I started, but I did know that "Merci beaucoup" Is " Thank you very much" and I knew it as soon as I saw it, so that's good!


----------



## limr

FITBMX said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FITBMX said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful photos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merci beaucoup!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bugger!  I said learning.  It has only been 35 days since I started, but I did know that "Merci beaucoup" Is " Thank you very much" and I knew it as soon as I saw it, so that's good!
Click to expand...


Oui, oui, c'est très bien! 

I've got a good friend who lives in Paris and one of my students this semester is French (not sure what part) so let me know if you have questions I can pass along.

And if you have general questions about living abroad, I was an ex-pat for 5 years and can tell you what it was like.

Edit: I forgot what thread I was posting in!  Oh well, the info is going to the same person anyway


----------



## FITBMX

limr said:


> Oui, oui, c'est très bien!
> 
> I've got a good friend who lives in Paris and one of my students this semester is French (not sure what part) so let me know if you have questions I can pass along.
> 
> And if you have general questions about living abroad, I was an ex-pat for 5 years and can tell you what it was like.
> 
> *Edit: I forgot what thread I was posting in!  Oh well, the info is going to the same person anyway *



 No matter. 

I do have a question for you, I will post it on the right thread though!


----------

